# Falken tearing off !



## MontrealAtNight (Apr 4, 2006)

Falken Ziex 512 235/40/18 on 10"
Discuss.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

Stretched past the recommended amount


----------



## MK GTI (Oct 15, 2004)

Great Quality.
What a piece of ****.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

dang. they dont look like them been mounted long...


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

from the looks of the tire, and the looks of the width of the wheel, they do not match. stretched a bit to far?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_Stretched past the recommended amount 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

Wow! i was just planning on doing this! any damage to the car?








give us more info. did you hit something and it ripped, or were you just driving and it blew?


_Modified by shimmy2244 at 9:49 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

****in piece of wood


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

Can we have some more info? When, where, how?
I have a 225/45 on a 10in wheel and Im good.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

...ouch?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (methadone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *methadone* »_****in piece of wood

sorry, ill try to keep my massive erection out of your way...


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (an_a6)*

could just be defective tire to begin with.... 235 on a 10 isnt much
ib4thestretchhaterswhothinkitsdangerous


----------



## red_rocket (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

It's probably because your Canadian.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

i want to see mounted pic before the rip.


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_I have a 225/45 on a 10in wheel and Im good.

I have that on my 7.5" wheel!! you people are nuts. Tires only rip like that when... THEY'RE STRETCHED TOO FAR!! omg


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_
I have that on my 7.5" wheel!! you people are nuts. Tires only rip like that when... THEY'RE STRETCHED TOO FAR!! omg

omg I had 225/40/18's on 9.5 for over a year and never had a problem. It's probably a defective tire because I have NEVER seen this happen before.


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (formerly silveratljetta)*

That's still an extra 2 inches man, not to mention 3. Not saying stretch is bad, but dang...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_That's still an extra 2 inches man, not to mention 3. Not saying stretch is bad, but dang...

I know its an extra 2 inches. I needed the stretch at that time because the rear wheels poked an inch from the fenders. I don't have stretched tires or staggered wheels anymore because I started to care more about handling and performance than purely looks.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (WCoUtReT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCoUtReT* »_That's still an extra 2 inches man, not to mention 3. Not saying stretch is bad, but dang...

Actually. Falken says a 512 in 235/40/18 is for wheels 8.0-9.5'' wide, so the OP is only stretching it another .5'' then what falken recommends. And a 225/40/18 is for wheels 7.5-9.0'' wide so running it on a 10'' wheel is only stretching it another 1'' more then what they recommend http://www.falkentire.com/#/Tires/Tuner/ZE-512


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (Travy)*

seems to be a defective tire. falken has a one year warranty, correct me if im wrong. use it to your advantage


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Actually. Falken says a 512 in 235/40/18 is for wheels 8.0-9.5'' wide, so the OP is only stretching it another .5'' then what falken recommends. And a 225/40/18 is for wheels 7.5-9.0'' wide so running it on a 10'' wheel is only stretching it another 1'' more then what they recommend http://www.falkentire.com/#/Tires/Tuner/ZE-512

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
probably a defective tire


----------



## hockeyizlife94 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MK GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK GTI* »_Great Quality.
What a piece of ****.

i highly doubt that...tires arent supposed to be stretched as much as most people do on here, and he probably had them stretched too much

_Quote, originally posted by *pgk2004* »_seems to be a defective tire. falken has a one year warranty, correct me if im wrong. use it to your advantage

falken wont even think about it, and i dont blame them, you are out of what they said to do, why should they?


_Modified by hockeyizlife94 at 11:08 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (hockeyizlife94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeyizlife94* »_
i highly doubt that...tires arent supposed to be stretched, and he probably had them stretched too much

235 on a 10" isnt too much


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (mbg_euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbg_euros* »_
235 on a 10" isnt too much

x2. I've seen people run 225's and 215's on 10's. It's a defect.


----------



## Caulk04 (Jun 11, 2007)

I've seen people do drugs untill they are brain dead so it must be ok.
Stretch = stupid IMO


----------



## MaD MiKe... (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Caulk04)*


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

Sorry to see this, but it happens sometimes. I run Falken 512s and love mine! I hate to say it, but it had to happen to someone eventually and you are not the first to have a tire go wrong w/ stretch nor will you be the last. There are many factors which could have been the cause of this torn tire, but stretching surely didn't help.


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

Hmmm...Maybe it would be best to roll with a wider tire.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (tojones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tojones* »_Hmmm...Maybe it would be best to roll with a wider tire.

could have been a defect?
I roll with 225/45 on my 17x10 no problems


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (tojones)*

Defective tire!
Just replace it...


----------



## krispyDUB401 (Feb 20, 2007)

****ed...


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (skatingzooyork)*

Sorry to see that happen. Do you check your tire pressure often? Could have gone low and could have pinched the side wall and possibly caused it.
I had a nail in my 245-35-18 falken 452 on my 10 inch wheel. Tire pressure dropped quick and destroyed the sidewall only driving maybe 1/8 of a mile before I noticed. It didn't tear off like the picture but the side wall was all messed up.


----------



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blueblob2001 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_Sorry to see that happen. Do you check your tire pressure often? Could have gone low and could have pinched the side wall and possibly caused it.
I had a nail in my 245-35-18 falken 452 on my 10 inch wheel. Tire pressure dropped quick and destroyed the sidewall only driving maybe 1/8 of a mile before I noticed. It didn't tear off like the picture but the side wall was all messed up.

Same thing happened to me when one of my rear tires got low but mine did the same thing as his. Hit a bump and pinched it and the sidewall tore off. luckily it didn't do any damage to my wheel though.


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

Ah yes, the safe practice of tire stretching


----------



## MontrealAtNight (Apr 4, 2006)

thats a wheel a guy on a local forum ran this week-end. he was cruising at 70 mph on the highway.. then it blew.


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (MontrealAtNight)*

straight from the DIY

_Quote, originally posted by *billcosbyluvsvr6s* »_*isnt this unsafe?*
- there hasnt been any soild evidence that running a stretched tire is any more dangerous than a regular tire. 

Maybe this should be updated?








Having falken ziex 512's with the correct tire to wheel ratio FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWskate at 7:48 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (VWskate)*

i had this happen last winter without any stretch.


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (factor11616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWskate* »_straight from the DIY
Maybe this should be updated?








Having falken ziex 512's with the correct tire to wheel ratio FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


It seems like not having the proper air in the tires seem to be more of the cause then just a stretched tire:

_Quote, originally posted by *Blueblob2001* »_
Same thing happened to me when one of my rear tires got low but mine did the same thing as his. Hit a bump and pinched it and the sidewall tore off. luckily it didn't do any damage to my wheel though. 

Plus a 235/40/18 on a 10"wide wheel is only .5" over falkens recommended specs, so it's not like it's REALLY that extreme! There are guys that run 205/40s on a 10" wide and they have been ok.
*There is still NO proof that stretching tires (as long as the tire pressure is right) can cause a blow out like this! *


_Modified by skatingzooyork at 10:58 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

yup low tire pressure is usualy the cause. it was in my case i know that


----------



## masrawy123 (Jan 29, 2008)

looks like they are stretched a bit too far


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (masrawy123)*

did no one really notice how the bead was still intact... and the sidewall split? thats the sign of a defective tire. the tire would still have done that regardless of stretch or not
please show me a tire that the bead popped off the wheel due to stretch and i'll go eat my own words on how stretch is safe








like i said: ib4thehatersofstretchthatthinkitsdangerousandtheyclearlyknoweverythingabouttires


_Modified by tmvw at 11:53 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_did no one really notice how the bead was still intact... and the sidewall split? thats the sign of a defective tire. the tire would still have done that regardless of stretch or not
please show me a tire that the bead popped off the wheel due to stretch and i'll go eat my own words on how stretch is safe








like i said: ib4thehatersofstretchthatthinkitsdangerousandtheyclearlyknoweverythingabouttires


Exactly! Ignorance is bliss!








There was a thread like this prob 6months to a yr ago, and it looked exactly the same. It ended up being a defective tire or the air pressure was too low... I don't remember exactly...


----------



## hell-on-wheels (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (skatingzooyork)*

I will show you a picture of a tire that did just that. 

Chevlon WRD 16x8 in the front did just that to me about 4 years ago while driving on my way to the show at Waterfest. Took the wheels off for the drive out there put them on and went to the show, well the jersey roads are stupid and sure enough that is what happened. Destroyed the inner barrel of the WRD. Let me find a picture and I will prove it.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Falken tearing off ! (factor11616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *factor11616* »_i had this happen last winter without any stretch.

i had that happen last week without any stretch :-/


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Caulk04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caulk04* »_I've seen people do drugs untill they are brain dead so it must be ok.
Stretch = stupid IMO

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif run the right size tires, problem solved


----------



## RodNI (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdub5818)*

Pics of the other wheel (not blown)


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (RodNI)*

See how the lip protector isn't even near the lip?
That is too much stretch.
I don't care that the tire spec says it is good to 9.5''. You went to 10'' with it and it broke. 
That is a faulty tire, or you had a leak and then failure. Either way, thank whoever you want to that nothing was destroyed and you are fine. You aren't going to get anything with a warranty though unless you lie.


----------



## vw_majestic (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, these are my wheels. I check the pressure in the other wheel ( the other 10'' ) and it was at 27 . I was too happy to put my wheels on and I forgot to check the pressure. 
There is no scratch or dent on the wheel.


_Modified by vw_majestic at 2:30 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_See how the lip protector isn't even near the lip?
That is too much stretch.


all falken tires look like that regardless of how much stretch you do to them. It is because they are reinforced at that part and that's the way they bead on the wheels.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
all falken tires look like that regardless of how much stretch you do to them. It is because they are reinforced at that part and that's the way they bead on the wheels.

umm, no


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_
all falken tires look like that regardless of how much stretch you do to them. It is because they are reinforced at that part and that's the way they bead on the wheels.

what are you talking about...?








do you mean they run small?
if so then yes thats true, their sizes run a little smaller than the usual tire measurements


----------



## Blueblob2001 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (vdub5818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub5818* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif run the right size tires, problem solved

Why, when the reason this happens is because of improper tire pressure or a bad tire? Drift cars run stretched tires. You don't see them blowing beads when they are ripping around their courses.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Blueblob2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blueblob2001* »_
Why, when the reason this happens is because of improper tire pressure or a bad tire? Drift cars run stretched tires. You don't see them blowing beads when they are ripping around their courses. 

stretch is dangerous, duh!


----------



## Blueblob2001 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*

yep










_Modified by Blueblob2001 at 8:55 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Blueblob2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blueblob2001* »_In your mind maybe. But do you have any proof?

i was being sarcastic...
especially i was one of the first in this thread to say:

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_did no one really notice how the bead was still intact... and the sidewall split? thats the sign of a defective tire. the tire would still have done that regardless of stretch or not
please show me a tire that the bead popped off the wheel due to stretch and i'll go eat my own words on how stretch is safe
like i said: ib4thehatersofstretchthatthinkitsdangerousandtheyclearlyknoweverythingabouttires


----------



## Blueblob2001 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*

I noticed that right after i posted. I was just editing my post as you were writing yours.


----------

